# Tomb kings and other stuff



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok so I'm looking to sell my tomb kings and some bits and bobs

Tomb kings- 30 spearmen 1 tomb king with sword and shield, 1 converted tomb king on a chariot, 2 unmade chariots, 8 unmade horsemen, 12 unmade archers, 1 unmade tomb king missing arms and all the extra bits plus the battle magic cards I'm wanting £70 which is how much the army box is and you get a lot more in

Selling Daemon prince £10
20 pink horrors £20
10 ork nobs some still on sprues £15

Pm if your interested
Thank


----------

